# 2016 Gibson guitars!! WOW!!!



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Was perusing the L&M website and see the 2016 LP Studio going for over 2K!!! Seriously??? Tough times for Canada right now.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

The faded finishes are $1099


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah, but...everything costs more these days with the dollar dropping. I am kicking myself for not grabbing gear while the grabbing was good. Oh, well.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

pat6969 said:


> Was perusing the L&M website and see the 2016 LP Studio going for over 2K!!! Seriously??? Tough times for Canada right now.


Is that after the 30% adjustment or before?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Retirement pension here, so the idea of new or even used Gibson in the future becomes more remote by the day for me.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I believe this is what you are referring to. More of a higher end studio.

https://www.long-mcquade.com/63902/...bson/2016_Les_Paul_Studio_-_Vintage_Burst.htm


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Robert1950 said:


> I believe this is what you are referring to. More of a higher end studio.
> 
> https://www.long-mcquade.com/63902/...bson/2016_Les_Paul_Studio_-_Vintage_Burst.htm


Sexy top on that! I'm all about glowing plain tops now.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Robert1950 said:


> I believe this is what you are referring to. More of a higher end studio.
> 
> https://www.long-mcquade.com/63902/...bson/2016_Les_Paul_Studio_-_Vintage_Burst.htm


There's this one. Plain black for over 2K.

https://www.long-mcquade.com/63882/Guitars/Electric_Guitars/Gibson/2016_Les_Paul_Studio_-_Ebony.htm


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Tha


pat6969 said:


> There's this one. Plain black for over 2K.
> 
> https://www.long-mcquade.com/63882/Guitars/Electric_Guitars/Gibson/2016_Les_Paul_Studio_-_Ebony.htm


Thats like $1200 too much


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

The struggle is real, boys.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

2K is about right for them; $1000.00 for the guitar and $1000.00 for the name on the headstock.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Suck it up and buy a 2015. Change out the robo-shit (and nut if you like). 

I just bought my son a TV yellow lp Jr for $700 new. They are blowing them out right now.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

If ever there was a guaranteed GAS dissipation formula...THIS is it.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Their up and coming sale in February, they have a Les Paul double cut loaded with P 90's going for $999.00.
That's a Pretty Decent Rock and Roll Machine.


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

...I popped into Lauzon the other day...there was a Custom Shop Fender that had been on the wall I'm sure for at least 2yrs...it was around $7500..until the other day when I noticed they had shot up the price to OVER $11K...how does that make any sense to jack the price on something that's been collecting dust for years: http://www.lauzonmusic.com/guitars/products.aspx?id=1287
I wonder how many others got the heavy jack


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Particularly with Fender and Gibson, they really don't have much say, if any, in what price they put on "new" (even NOS) ones. Not if they want to continue being a dealer anyhow.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

We call it gouging, they call it good Business. Vintage Guitars Appear to be a Commodity like pork bellies, or Copper, Gold ect.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

Time to become a creative consumer and try some lesser known Brand alternatives (that will likely be just as good) but less costly.  Any suggestions beyond the obvious few?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> 2K is about right for them; $1000.00 for the guitar and $1000.00 for the name on the headstock.


Says the guy considering a big brand name acoustic in another thread. I know the hate flows through you but at least be consistent.


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

JBFairthorne said:


> Particularly with Fender and Gibson, they really don't have much say, if any, in what price they put on "new" (even NOS) ones. Not if they want to continue being a dealer anyhow.


this particular instrument is a one off..like a lot of Custom Shop single builders are meant to be..so to an extent, they can price it how they want...I'm sure there's a MAP pricing they have to toe. But $7500 - $11,500 is a 55% price increase. That is crazy.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

What's not consistent? I'm sure he's willing to admit that there's a price attached to the name on that guitar too. I guess THAT name holds more value to HIM.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Geetarz said:


> this particular instrument is a one off..like a lot of Custom Shop single builders are meant to be..so to an extent, they can price it how they want...I'm sure there's a MAP pricing they have to toe. But $7500 - $11,500 is a 55% price increase. That is crazy.


My guess is...the Fender rep came in and gave 'em shit for not upping the price when everything else got upped the last 3 times.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

The next step is Pricing everything in USD. Essentially, that is what he's doing anyway.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

urko99 said:


> The next step is Pricing everything in USD. Essentially, that is what he's doing anyway.


Yup...until our dollar rises that is. I can guarantee when/if it does, significantly, you won't see any lowering of prices.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Gimper said:


> Time to become a creative consumer and try some lesser known Brand alternatives (that will likely be just as good) but less costly.  Any suggestions beyond the obvious few?


Godin, or order from Japan such as FGN and Edwards


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Gimper said:


> Time to become a creative consumer and try some lesser known Brand alternatives (that will likely be just as good) but less costly.  Any suggestions beyond the obvious few?


Tokai
Heritage
PRS
Prestige
Reverend
Ibanez
LTD
Schecter
Vintage
Vantage

come to mind right now. As far as "less expensive" you want the used market.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Rollin Hand said:


> Yeah, but...everything costs more these days with the dollar dropping. I am kicking myself for not grabbing gear while the grabbing was good. Oh, well.


true.
im not in the market for any more gear, but Im thinking of buying a new car, and in the past, if I didn't like the selection here, id look at cars for sale in the US. With the exchange, US cars make usually overpriced Canadian cars look cheap!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Seems like there are still a few places where you can get a good discount on new guitars.
Here is one of those places .
G.

http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/categor...ntoffers0enrchstring%3aOn+Sale%7cOn+Clearance


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

Budda said:


> Tokai
> Heritage
> PRS
> Prestige
> ...


Excellent! A couple in that list I have never heard of.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@Gimper they may not be much less expensive, depending on the model.

Used Heritage is the way to go for a Gibson that outdoes Gibson IMO.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

GTmaker said:


> Seems like there are still a few places where you can get a good discount on new guitars.
> Here is one of those places .
> G.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/category/guitars/29338.aspx?type=product&filter=category%3aMusical+Instruments+%26+Equipment%3bcategory%3aGuitars%3bcurrentoffers0enrchstring%3aOn+Sale%7cOn+Clearance


2015 Traditional in Tobacco Sunburst for $1999.95. Seems alright to me?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> @Gimper they may not be much less expensive, depending on the model.
> 
> Used Heritage is the way to go for a Gibson that outdoes Gibson..


I fixed it ^^^^^ for you. No "IMO" required and that is not an opinion, that's fact. Some may not be aware of this fact yet, that's all.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I believe this is what you are referring to. More of a higher end studio.
> 
> https://www.long-mcquade.com/63902/...bson/2016_Les_Paul_Studio_-_Vintage_Burst.htm


"high end studio" 
an oxymoron if I ever saw one.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Talking to the store owner I bought the lp from, he said the reason they increase the price of their current stock is to help out with bringing the new merchandise. 

Just something else to consider.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

adcandour said:


> Talking to the store owner I bought the lp from, he said the reason they increase the price of their current stock is to help out with bringing the new merchandise.
> 
> Just something else to consider.


It's true. If they sell for the MSRP that was set at time of stocking, they have to fork out more to refill the shelves


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

Budda said:


> @Gimper they may not be much less expensive, depending on the model.
> 
> Used Heritage is the way to go for a Gibson that outdoes Gibson IMO.


Agreed. I've seen some really nice Heritage guitars online. A bit harder to find though. 

I'm usually looking for more of the..."_Holy crap this is an awesome guitar, and it's only $500!"_...kinda guitar. LoL


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

JBFairthorne said:


> What's not consistent? I'm sure he's willing to admit that there's a price attached to the name on that guitar too. I guess THAT name holds more value to HIM.


You're probably right, I'm sure he's willing to admit he's mostly paying for the name on the headstock and that he's substituting one marketing campaign for another. 
I just find it funny that the guy religiously fighting marketing has finally been led to believe in the propaganda towering over him. I guess eventually it all grinds you down.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I've had several Gibsons over the last couple of decades and always sold them for more than I paid for them.

I've always lost money on the few "off brand" guitars I've owned. 

FWIW


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

TDeneka said:


> "high end studio"
> an oxymoron if I ever saw one.


Okay. I will be less lazy and more explicit. It has a gloss burst finish without the binding around the body and neck. Better?


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I played three or four Heritage guitars at Musique Gagné in Quebec City, one of very few Heritage dealers in Canada. I thought they were good guitars. They feel and sound different (not better or worse, just different) than similar Gibson. Build quality was better than most Gibson USA (better QA!) but not quite as good as Gibson Historic, in my opinion but they were priced similar to Gibson USA models so in that sense they are good value. Certainly worthy of consideration.

As for current Gibson pricing, the company has flooded the market with guitars at all price points in recent years. There are many, many of them available used in basically new condition for much less than current prices. Buy used and send a clear message to Gibson.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> I believe this is what you are referring to. More of a higher end studio.
> 
> https://www.long-mcquade.com/63902/...bson/2016_Les_Paul_Studio_-_Vintage_Burst.htm


it basically the same guitar as my studio pro, only got better pick ups in mine, and the cool 12th fret inlay. the msrp on mine was $500 less than that guitar is. doesn't that mean it's a 25% increase?
begin the countdown clock until some kijidiot wants to sell his older studio for 2 grand. i betcha it happens before summer weather comes to ontario



pattste said:


> Buy used and send a clear message to Gibson.


excellent advice, from more than one stand point


----------



## Axeman16 (Jun 5, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> it basically the same guitar as my studio pro, only got better pick ups in mine, and the cool 12th fret inlay. the msrp on mine was $500 less than that guitar is. doesn't that mean it's a 25% increase?
> begin the countdown clock until some kijidiot wants to sell his older studio for 2 grand. i betcha it happens before summer weather comes to ontario
> 
> 
> ...


have you checked out the dollar lately?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

hardasmum said:


> *I've had several Gibsons over the last couple of decades and always sold them for more than I paid for them.*
> 
> 
> FWIW


Those days have pretty much come to an end.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Axeman16 said:


> have you checked out the dollar lately?


we're trading at 72 cents/dollar. ok, there's the 25% increase. 

that doesn't change the rest of my post. it won't be long before some kijiidiot wants 2 grand for his older studio. and buying a _new_ studio for 2 grand? would you? would any of us? i don't care what the canadian dollar does, i wouldn't spend 2 grand on a studio. _2 years ago, i would not have bought mine, if i had to pay anywhere near the msrp._ that would have been retarded. for the same $$ i could have bought a used classic. i have a nice guitar but it was never ever in it's lifetime worth $1500, ever.
especially when someone from here bought 2 of them, brand spankin NOS, a couple months ago, for less than half of the msrp. iirc he said he paid $600 out the door for each.
i got a sweet deal when i bought mine, but it wasn't even that cheap.


----------



## darkwaters (Feb 2, 2016)

Yeah. Was at L&M the other day and noticed the same thing. And all those new Gibsons have those wonky oversized tuners. I'll take a pass.

Time to check Kijiji.


----------



## N Cousinsorman (Dec 9, 2015)

Epiphone pro model , very nice guitar also.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I can't believe how much Gibsons have gone up in price. It wasn't that long ago I bought a 2010 LP Studio for 999, a 2012 Faded Honeyburst LP Traditional for 1399 and 2013 Chicago Blue Traditional for 1499 all new in the box from Long & McQuade. I'm glad I bought them when I did because now I would be looking at Epiphones because of the price.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

No you wouldn't...because new Epis are now ridiculously priced (for what they are) too. $700 for an Epi LP WITHOUT a case? Yeah riiiiiight...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The Cdn $ is always a win/lose thing.


----------



## 14786 (Feb 3, 2016)

Amazon has 2015 LP Traditional's on for $1999. Killer guitars! $69 for new grovers if you're not into the tuners. I wouldn't personally change the nut though. Considering used Traditionals are going for the same or more!


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Okay. I will be less lazy and more explicit. It has a gloss burst finish without the binding around the body and neck. Better?


Wasn't trying to criticize your post, as I get exactly what you're saying. I was merely making a mockery of what Gibson thinks they can charge for some of their cheap guitars.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

pattste said:


> Buy used and send a clear message to Gibson.


Here here. 

How about everyone sending photos of their collections WITHOUT any Gibson's in them. 

No words.

Just piles of photos of couches or walls filled with Fender, Gretsch, Ibanez, Godin, Heritage etc...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I fixed it ^^^^^ for you. No "IMO" required and that is not an opinion, that's fact. Some may not be aware of this fact yet, that's all.


I'm sure you're just joshing here. 
My guess is your facts are as reputable as Brian Williams reporting on Iraq and I'm willing to bet you have no experience with either of these brands.
Thanks for the sensible chuckle, Stead.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

+1 on Heritage

especially once they switched to Lollar pickups as standard

I don't think I have any Gibsons left ( Gibson's ? I always mess up that punctuation ) but I still have a couple Heritage'


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Gibsons (plural)

Gibson's (ownership)

Carry on...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You can get a _*top of the line*_ Agile (3200) for $700.00 CDN if you want a very decent LP at a killer price. If you check the specs and ordered a Gibson or an LP from many other sources you would be at least in the $1500.00 range and above. A Gibson like this I think would be over $3000.00.


Zoom




*Agile AL-3200MCC CSBF Wide*
_*Special Heel and Body Contour and Now Also With Multi-Radius, for improved comfort and easy of play!!*_
*Neck-through *design for improved sustain and playability

*Body and neck contour* for extra comfort and access to higher frets

*Graph Tech* NVS2 bridge with string saver saddles

Two Type V alnico humbucker pickups for that warm, traditional sound

*Wide or standard profile *neck for additional ease of play.

Solid mahogany arch top body

Upgraded wiring, pots (high voltage with brass shafts for reduced noise), and pickup selector switch


*5 piece neck-through *(maple/walnut) neck and*dual action* adjustable truss rod
*Ebony fretboard* with 22 jumbo frets and *mother of pearl* trapezoid inlays


*Multi-Radius *12" at he nut and 16" at the 22nd fret for vastly superior comfort

*Coil tapping* on both pickups for a wider range of sounds

*Graph Tech* NVS2 bridge with string saver saddles

*Wide Profile* neck for additional ease of play.

3/4" *solid maple cap* improves overall sound quality (increases brightness of the guitar)

*Neck-through *design for improved sustain and playability

*Body and neck contour* for extra comfort and access to higher frets

*Graph Tech* NVS2 bridge with string saver saddles.

Two Type V alnico humbucker pickups for that warm, traditional sound

Solid mahogany arch top body

Flame maple top

Bound body, neck, and headstock

Improved nickel plated hardware, including nickel die-cast Grover tuners with 18-1 turning ratio for ultra fine tuning (Model 102-18N)

Upgraded wiring, pots (high voltage with brass shafts for reduced noise), and pickup selector switch

Two volume controls, two tone controls, plus a three way pickup selector switch

*5 piece neck-through *(maple/walnut) neck and *dual action* adjustable truss rod

*Ebony fretboard* with 22 jumbo frets and *mother of pearl* trapezoid inlays

*D'addario* strings installed at the factory and a professionally installed *Graph Tech nut*

Individually *hand filed frets* for professional feel and playability


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If you want a Gibson, buy a Gibson.

If you want a great singlecut design, there's plenty of other options. That's all there is to it. And has been said, with the falling dollar we're going to see prices go up on everything - not just LP studios.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That '16 Gibson LP '50s Tribute that I got is a lot of bang for the buck.

Snag one from Bestbuy before they jump! 8)


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> You can get a _*top of the line*_ Agile (3200) for $700.00 CDN if you want a very decent LP at a killer price. If you check the specs and ordered a Gibson or an LP from many other sources you would be at least in the $1500.00 range and above. A Gibson like this I think would be over $3000.00.


They look the same (or are spec'd the same), therefore they are the same? Chinese manufacturers dream of this kind of shallow comparison.

Personally, I don't believe it. Sure, maybe in electronics or other mass market goods, but some things are just better crafted than punched or pressed.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

sulphur said:


> That '16 Gibson LP '50s Tribute that I got is a lot of bang for the buck.
> 
> Snag one from Bestbuy before they jump! 8)


+1

I can't believe how much I am enjoying my 2013 50's Tribute SG. For $400, that guitar is up there with my 30 year old Japanese stuff (which I hold in very high esteem). I didn't expect it, but it's a playa!!!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I heard Agile made their guitars out of old shipping pallets. 
I don't have a source for this but I did make it up and posted it on the internet so that makes it true.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

High/Deaf said:


> +1
> 
> I can't believe how much I am enjoying my 2013 50's Tribute SG. For $400, that guitar is up there with my 30 year old Japanese stuff (which I hold in very high esteem). I didn't expect it, but it's a playa!!!


Ha! I snagged one of those too for the same blowout price. 8)
Other than the sharp fret ends (that somewhat dissipated after a few months) that guitar is great.
I was pleasantly suprised at the stock P90s, they were good to go as is.

That's three that I've bought from BB,
the '13 SG '50s Trib., '14 SG Special (hardly a Special with HBs, but with the split coils, it's very versitile.), and finally the '16 LP '50s Trib.

The '13 had issues with the fret ends, but it had sat around in a wharehouse for that long, it was dehydrated.
The '14 had fret issues to a lesser degree, they were finished better (not sharp), but you could still feel them.
Both guitars just needed to climatize and rehydrate to some degree, the '13 will still need a bit of a dressing.
The '16 LP came in with NO issues whatsoever. Even the intonation was almost spot on, minimal tweak on a couple of strings.
Pretty well good to go out of the box. These come with a gigbag, they say "case" in the Bag/Case section, a bit misleading.
Hard to expect a HS case from Gibson for that price though.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

High/Deaf said:


> They look the same (or are spec'd the same), therefore they are the same? Chinese manufacturers dream of this kind of shallow comparison.
> 
> Personally, I don't believe it. Sure, maybe in electronics or other mass market goods, but some things are just better crafted than punched or pressed.


Very few guitars are "crafted" these days, including Gibson. In a blind sound test you could not tell the difference and the quality of those guitars is excellent. Have you heard of the QC problems Gibson (and some of the other big names) are having these days?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's how I see it, beyond the price hike.

If someone is shelling out the dough for a Gibson, they have some expectations.
Gibson is putting out a lot of product through a year, some dogs get through, they always had.
I think that they've stepped it up lately though, my newest can attest to that.

Not many first time buyers are getting an LP Standard, or RI for their introductory instrument,
they are people that have been through a few guitars in their time and just want that guitar.
There may be higher standards to meet, where not a lot of experienced players (imo) are going the other route, to buy an Agile. 

No slight against Agile, I have a baritone from them, but other than that, I have no GAS for their products.
The guitar I got is well built and does sound good, but it's a keeper because it wouldn't be worth it to sell.

So, the way I see it, the beginner getting that Agile LP that plays well and isn't a piece of junk is raving about it.
The guy that shelled out thousands on a Gibson that has issues, rightfully so, has a beef.

I don't have any issues how anybody chooses to spend their hard earned cash, that their choice.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> Very few guitars are "crafted" these days, including Gibson. In a blind sound test you could not tell the difference and the quality of those guitars is excellent. Have you heard of the QC problems Gibson (and some of the other big names) are having these days?







It's a long vid but pretty enlightening. If you can't hear the difference there I dunno what to tell you. I can hear it pretty easily on laptop speakers, once I put it on my studio monitors it's a world of difference. Whether or not that's worth the price difference to you personally is exactly that. Personal. 

And as for there being better guitars out there, that's a given for .every. single. guitar maker out there. There's plenty of world class guitarists who can play whatever they want, and they choose Gibson. Some choose PRS, some choose Fender, some play one-off's from private luthiers, etc. Even if we ran a Luthier Olympics and Gibson came out on top, that wouldn't make everyone who likes their Fenders trade them in on SG's. If the instrument moves you and makes you make good music, it's a good instrument. Vote with your cash on whether the price is right or not.


----------



## LPmaniac (Jan 14, 2016)

Price = Quality is false when it comes to luxurious products, and some of the stuff hanging on the walls of L&M falls into this catagory.

If Gibson price their prodct anywhere near the competitive market, they will be crushed. Because purely as an instruments they are not even close to competitive. Every year they will try to push the limit to stay away from the competitive market, therefore the prices goes up again and again..

The good thing is if you own a Gibson that is exactly what you want them to do, because when a GAS is cooked up for Gibsons, resale value is definitly on the recipe.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Didn't they actually drop prices from '15, at least on some models?

I think this last hike was due to our lagging $.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

sulphur said:


> Didn't they actually drop prices from '15, at least on some models?
> 
> I think this last hike was due to our lagging $.


Ya, the change is mostly from the CAD getting shit-kicked this last year. You can compare 2014-2016 models on their website and they're pretty close. Not all of them, but most.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

garrettdavis275 said:


> It's a long vid but pretty enlightening. If you can't hear the difference there I dunno what to tell you. I can hear it pretty easily on laptop speakers, once I put it on my studio monitors it's a world of difference. Whether or not that's worth the price difference to you personally is exactly that. Personal.
> 
> And as for there being better guitars out there, that's a given for .every. single. guitar maker out there. There's plenty of world class guitarists who can play whatever they want, and they choose Gibson. Some choose PRS, some choose Fender, some play one-off's from private luthiers, etc. Even if we ran a Luthier Olympics and Gibson came out on top, that wouldn't make everyone who likes their Fenders trade them in on SG's. If the instrument moves you and makes you make good music, it's a good instrument. Vote with your cash on whether the price is right or not.


I watched that video about a year ago so I know the point you are making. However, this is not what I am saying and that is my fault for not explaining better. If you heard a concert with a guitar of certain make you couldn't tell if it was a Gibson, Ibanez, Godin, Epihone, etc. Guitars do sound different, even within the same models and years. When it comes to Gibson and Epiphone, Gibson would never make an Epiphone sound like a Gibson because many more would buy the Epiphone instead of the Gibson. They want to preserve their market share as much as possible.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

So basically what you're saying is that your earlier statement isn't true?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Lemon Curry?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

LPmaniac said:


> Price = Quality is false when it comes to luxurious products, and some of the stuff hanging on the walls of L&M falls into this catagory.
> 
> *If Gibson price their prodct anywhere near the competitive market, they will be crushed. Because purely as an instruments they are not even close to competitive. Every year they will try to push the limit to stay away from the competitive market, therefore the prices goes up again and again..*
> 
> The good thing is if you own a Gibson that is exactly what you want them to do, because when a GAS is cooked up for Gibsons, resale value is definitly on the recipe.


So, to summarize, all Gibsons are crap, anyone who plays one is either clueless or has more money than brains and the only reason Gibson sells guitars is because the keep jacking the prices *up*. OK then.........................


----------



## LPmaniac (Jan 14, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> So, to summarize, all Gibsons are crap, anyone who plays one is either clueless or has more money than brains and the only reason Gibson sells guitars is because the keep jacking the prices *up*. OK then.........................


Name one thing Gibson guitars have that is absolutly superior to the major brands out there (hint: wood, playability, look, accessibility, build quality, features, options...the list goes on), if you are having a hard time then sadly a "yes" to your question.

If Gibson carve a piece of crap into a guitar with their logo on it, and tell people there is tonal "mojo" in animal faeces. Even with an astronomical number on the price tag, it will be sold believe it or not.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

LPmaniac said:


> Name one thing Gibson guitars have that is absolutly superior to the major brands out there (hint: wood, playability, look, accessibility, build quality, features, options...the list goes on), if you are having a hard time then sadly a "yes" to your question.
> 
> If Gibson carve a piece of crap into a guitar with their logo on it, and tell people there is tonal "mojo" in animal faeces. Even with an astronomical number on the price tag, it will be sold believe it or not.


And the "your opinion is wrong post" award goes to... I'll also nominate your name as the most ironic in this thread, unless it's a vinyl reference.

And Gibson does carve their name into crap and it doesn't sell. Year after year. Firebird X anyone? Sharkfin? Eye guitar? They're famously shitty designs with famously shitty sales records. Ultimately that theory doesn't hold any water.

But there's nothing better than a good "my guitar can beat up your guitar" argument. Also, my guitar has two 19" dicks. Win.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

LPmaniac said:


> Name one thing Gibson guitars have that is absolutly superior to the major brands out there (hint: wood, playability, look, accessibility, build quality, features, options...the list goes on), if you are having a hard time then sadly a "yes" to your question.


wood - yes
playability - yes
look - yes (jeez, has anyone ever copied the look of a Gibson. I wonder???)
accessibility - don't know what that even means. Can you play one in a wheelchair???? Are the sold in lots of places? OMFG?
build quaity - yes
features, options - yes (again, see 'look')

I'm not silly enough to generalize and say every Gibson has these, but lots do (hint: that's how reputations are earned). If you've never found one, don't blame Gibson. Maybe your just too cheap to step up?



> If Gibson carve a piece of crap into a guitar with their logo on it, and tell people there is tonal "mojo" in animal faeces. Even with an astronomical number on the price tag, it will be sold believe it or not.


Conversely, if Gibson made the best guitar ever, you would still slag it, although you would never have played it. Or have you played every Gibson ever built?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Many people used to feel about GM, Ford and Chrysler the way many do about Gibson and Fender. They were even paying a premium for second class products. It often takes people awhile to switch over in their belief system what they have been told over and over for decades. Many of these people now drive Hyundai's, Honda's, Toyota's, Nissan, etc, etc. A few still drive GM, Ford and Chrysler because of their belief system. Some drive them because their quality has in many ways caught up to today's standards.

I think it is safe to say that Gibson, as well as Fender has lost a large share of the market to other manufacturers. The reason for this? There are a number of them but price, quality and selection are the main ones.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

nkjanssen said:


> It's taken many years, but I've finally come to the conclusion that I'm not a Gibson guy. Love 'em when other guys play them, but for the most part they're just not my thing.


Totally get what you mean. I feel the same way about fuzz pedals. I hear guys playing them, love the tones, but I play them and can't make them sound right. Like any of them. Super frustrating lol.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

nkjanssen said:


> Ha! Yah, fuzz pedals are another one for me. I own like 20 of them and can't ever seem to make them fit into anything I'm doing. Compression has also been a love/hate thing... A lot of guys who's sound I love use a lot of compression, but I hate the feel of it when using it myself (though the Wampler Ego has changed my mind a bit on that recently).


Lol yep compressors too.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

nkjanssen said:


> Maybe it's an Alberta thing.


We like our landscapes flat, not our signal peaks.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

garrettdavis275 said:


> We like our landscapes flat, not our signal peaks.


----------



## LPmaniac (Jan 14, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> wood - yes
> playability - yes
> look - yes (jeez, has anyone ever copied the look of a Gibson. I wonder???)
> accessibility - don't know what that even means. Can you play one in a wheelchair???? Are the sold in lots of places? OMFG?
> ...


Of all the Gibsons I own or have played, only the custom shop ones agrees to what you said above. Too bad not everyone wants to throw that kind of money on them thats exactly what I mean by "not competitive". 

By no means are they crap guitars, they just dont fit in the reasonably priced guitar market. Why do you think most guitar stores hang them on the highest corner of their walls so you'd have to ask for a staff to get the down if you want to try one.

It's amusing seeing Andertons justifies Gibson's prices by comparing them to Rolex in their video....


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> Very few guitars are "crafted" these days, including Gibson. In a blind sound test you could not tell the difference and the quality of those guitars is excellent. Have you heard of the QC problems Gibson (and some of the other big names) are having these days?


Because they, like the offshore "punched and pressed" guitars are actually built the same way...partially with cnc equipment and partially by hand. Punching and pressing only applies to auto parts etc...not guitars


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Scotty said:


> Because they, like the offshore "punched and pressed" guitars are actually built the same way...partially with cnc equipment and partially by hand. Punching and pressing only applies to auto parts etc...not guitars


Correct. It's funny why many can't see this. Also, the CNC equipment is sometimes even the same.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Some friends buy $40 bottles of wine. I personally cannot taste the difference between $40 and $20 wines. But that is not the wine's fault. It's my inability to perceive the differences.


And I'm sure those $40 wines use the same grape crushing equipment the $20 wines do.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

High/Deaf said:


> Some friends buy $40 bottles of wine. I personally cannot taste the difference between $40 and $20 wines. But that is not the wine's fault. It's my inability to perceive the differences.
> 
> 
> And I'm sure those $40 wines use the same grape crushing equipment the $20 wines do.


I am not a professional connoisseur by any means but I drink a fair amount of wine, have gone on a number of wine tours and tastings, made my own and read fairly extensively about wines and the wine industry. 

As in most businesses, there is a lot of marketing put into the wind industry. This is also a global business with a lot of quirks and quacks like Champagne for instance. Only sparkling wine coming from the Champagne area in France can be called "Champagne" but it is made all over the world and has be be called "Sparkling Wine" or some variance of that. Much of the Canadian wine unless it's VQA has only got 20% of Canadian juice in it. The rest is from some other country where they can buy the juice or grapes for less than they can grow them here. Wine from other countries for $7.00 a bottle can be much better than wine costing three, four and five times as much is common. You just have to know which ones.

The point is, that many people don't know these things. In other cases people don't care or don't know how to really taste wine to appreciate it. Others like to brag about the expensive wine they bought. It's the same with guitars, amps, etc. Companies know their market and they take advantage of it.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

No. The point is because some of you don't get it, doesn't mean it doesn't exist. 

You seem to think your *opinion* is fact. I may have forgotten more about wine, guitars, whatever than you will ever know. Or not. I still won't be arrogant enough to tell you that my opinion is fact. You know only what you perceive and not what everyone else perceives. I know you don't see the difference, but believe me, there is one.


----------



## bileshake (Aug 18, 2014)

pat6969 said:


> Was perusing the L&M website and see the 2016 LP Studio going for over 2K!!! Seriously??? Tough times for Canada right now.


 Now would be a good time for CDN boutique builders to get it on.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> Some friends buy $40 bottles of wine. I personally cannot taste the difference between $40 and $20 wines. But that is not the wine's fault. It's my inability to perceive the differences.
> 
> 
> And I'm sure those $40 wines use the same grape crushing equipment the $20 wines do.


Start out by sniffing the cork , that's what a lot of folks do .


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> Some friends buy $40 bottles of wine. I personally cannot taste the difference between $40 and $20 wines. But that is not the wine's fault. It's my inability to perceive the differences.
> 
> 
> And I'm sure those $40 wines use the same grape crushing equipment the $20 wines do.



oops ............... double post........................... deleted


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Gearhead88 said:


> Start out by sniffing the cork , that's what a lot of folks do .


LOL

But..........I don't want an expensive wine habit. I already have an expensive whiskey (an apparently, gear) habit. I wanna remain content with $20 (and less) wines. I know there are better wines out there, but if I never drink 'em, I won't miss 'em, right?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

High/Deaf said:


> No. The point is because some of you don't get it, doesn't mean it doesn't exist.
> 
> You seem to think your *opinion* is fact. I may have forgotten more about wine, guitars, whatever than you will ever know. Or not. I still won't be arrogant enough to tell you that my opinion is fact. You know only what you perceive and not what everyone else perceives. I know you don't see the difference, but believe me, there is one.


It's always good to see people with strong opinions like yours. I can see that you believe your opinion is fact. You are entitled to that opinion.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Get bent Steadly, the man was trying to reason with you properly, not like me, and you're a total dick about it thinking you're better. The next forum software upgrade needs a 'bullshit' button added next to the like one.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> It's always good to see people with strong opinions like yours. I can see that you believe your opinion is fact. You are entitled to that opinion.


LOL

I'm not the one coming in here and criticizing your guitar choices. Buy what you want - you experience guitars and perceive value different than I do. *I* don't have a problem with that. So why do you? What is so offensive to you that other people choose things differently than you would? Would the world be a better place if we all 'went Steadfastly'? Things that make me go: hmmmmm..............................


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

Stead'ly has capricious opinions and seems to love collecting goats.
But he is entertaining.
So much show business.
I just play guitar.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

High/Deaf said:


> LOL
> 
> I'm not the one coming in here and criticizing your guitar choices. Buy what you want - you experience guitars and perceive value different than I do. *I* don't have a problem with that. So why do you? What is so offensive to you that other people choose things differently than you would? Would the world be a better place if we all 'went Steadfastly'? Things that make me go: hmmmmm..............................


No, people can buy what they want. I could care less. What gets me is when people say they are so much better than something else that is essentially the same. What happens is people new to guitar or those with little experience and sometimes with not a lot of money fall for it and end up spending more than they intended to because they believe the hype. For you information, I used to work for a Gibson-like company who marketed their products very similarly and people were getting ripped off every day.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Are you seriously mental?!? 
I don't see people saying they're the best, these days most actually have a bone to pick with them, some even being longtime owners. That seemed to be the reason this thread actually got started. You have zero experience but pretend like you know whats going on and have a Third Reich hate going insisting on coming in to every related thread and taking a steaming shit. I gather this might be customary in some places but I view it as a fairly cunty move, so stop it and I might consider being less of an asshole.
How about the advice you offer to the to the 'less experienced'? Is it just something you read online or did you try it out first hand? Are you just bullshitting with your opinion is fact because you read a pamphlet in a waiting room and that makes you an expert?
I don't expect you to answer any of these, most already know the answers.
Get the net!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Ohhh. Sorry. I thought I was in a guitar forum. Apparently I'm not. Personally, I'm a PC user. Mac sux!!!


And tone woods are a myth created by the big guitar manufacturers.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

We're discussing love, which I'm sure you know is universal and cuts deep into most guitar forums.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

vadsy said:


> We're discussing love, which I'm sure you know is universal and cuts deep into most guitar forums.


No doubt. Artists are passionate people, especially guitarists. I actually love these back and forths. Shows some people still have a passion for something meaningful to them.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm not passionate, I'm an asshole. It's that simple.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

This is all dots on a screen. It is simple.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Everyone is entitled to bullshit a little aren't they? Gibson has been doing it for years...lol


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Dorian2 said:


> And tone woods are a myth created by the big guitar manufacturers.


Have you heard the cardboard strat?


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Times like these, it's good to remember that nothing happening on an internet chat forum makes a shred of difference in our lives - certainly not when people are bent on ego-driven pissing matches. I'll admit, sometimes it's entertaining - in a rubber-necking, car crash kinda way. But for the most part, it gets old really quick.

I'd rather see someone post about a guitar they just scored that gets their blood going - something positive that we all can relate to.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't think this is about a pissing match as much as telling someone they're being a professional goof tit, good to get that kind of stuff out of the system once in a while, don't let it fester, bad for the heart. We are way polite here sometimes, especially towards the career goat collectors.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Has anyone seen/tried one of these?

http://www.gibson.com/Products/Electric-Guitars/2016/USA/Les-Paul-CM.aspx

I have never heard of a "Classic 61" pickup. 

Les Paul CM 2016 T


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

^^^ That just fires me up for a Jr LP. Nice


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

That's about as stripped-down as it gets. Something very elegant about it, although it reminds me of burnt charcoal. Without the classic touches like binding and bursts and nicer figuring, it looks austere yet purposeful.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Maxer said:


> That's about as stripped-down as it gets. Something very elegant about it, although it reminds me of burnt charcoal. Without the classic touches like binding and bursts and nicer figuring, it looks austere yet purposeful.


I could get behind on of those. Price seems reasonable at least.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I like that CM2016! Were I a guitarist, I could see myself playing that. Simple is good.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

This is how ISIS came to be ^^^


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> No, people can buy what they want. *I could care less.* What gets me is when people say they are so much better than something else that is essentially the same. What happens is people new to guitar or those with little experience and sometimes with not a lot of money fall for it and end up spending more than they intended to because they believe the hype. For you information, I used to work for a Gibson-like company who marketed their products very similarly and people were getting ripped off every day.


One accurate fact in a sea of opinions (based on your limited experience). 

You are right - you could care less. It would be better for you .......... and maybe better for us. Either/or. Because...........
........me personally, I couldn't care less. I'm at 'fully lack of caring'. It's just fun to point out these little inconsistencies. Carry on.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Just did some searching on Gibson, one of many complaints!
I used to work at a guitar store in Richmond, VA. It was a mom and pop shop that grew to be one of the top selling Taylor retailers in the country. All the while staying in a town home duplex. There isn’t a lot of space, but the guitars never stayed on the wall very long. We sold Martin, Taylor, Fender, Huss & Dalton (custom acoustics from Stanton, VA) and for a short period, Gibson. The shop stopped carrying Gibson for the exact reason you have written here. The quality was crap and working with them was a nightmare. Even after we stopped carrying Gibson, we would have people bring them in, brand new, to be setup. The tuners on the $1,000+ models were as cheap as the Chinese knockoffs. The necks were incredibly off and difficult to keep straight. The frets needed a level & dress from day 1.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

There sure is a lot of Gibson hate and bashing in this thread.

Is that because they really are that bad of a guitar, or their owners who got rid of them, really didn't understand a Gibson guitar?

My 50 years of playing guitar had been limited to just a few guitars, up until a few years ago. In the 70's through 80's, the only Gibson that felt right in my hands was a 335, or a 345. I could not afford one, so I didn't own one.

In 2013 I decided to buy affordable guitars and learn what it takes to make them a useful player; then sell off and buy another to experience. I am patient, do my homework, and wait for a good deal to present itself.

I have owned 6 Gibson's that I bought new. They were all 2013-14 models. I know that I am not a Gibson advocate, and they are generally not my first choice to play. After I learned how to set up the Gibson's that I chose to buy, I found them to be pretty good guitars. I still own 3 of them, and won't hesitate to buy more if the price is right. I am always looking for something that is unique and a better fit for me. Different guitars have different voices, and inspire me to try and play a wider variety of music.

My favorite guitars tend to be Fender U.S.A. and Japanese. Perhaps it's my age, or what my ears tell me. For me, one guitar will never satisfy; the same goes for amps. Variety is the spice in life. 

I intend to buy any guitar that interests me, if I can afford it. Life is short, play guitar.

I like to read about the real life experience of those on this forum. I often wonder if I properly evaluated some of the guitars that I have owned over the years. That goes for amps and pedals as well. Some are just better combinations than others, and I know for sure that my earlier guitars may not have been fully understood by me.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

It is an excellent point. Certainly I approach evaluating a guitar differently than I did when I was 21 - I like to think there's a smidgen more depth and critical thinking I bring to the table nowadays. Yet at the same time, there's _always _more to learn and appreciate, so it's going to be a life-long process. But I'm sure I wrote off certain guitars in the past, ones which I might have spent more time with and therefore might have come to appreciate. So it goes.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

I hardly think Gibson guitars are horrible. The more you produce, the more chance you have for an occasional dud and like most everything else, you only hear about the duds. My Gibson LP Custom is second to none and plays unbelievably good. Fit and finish is perfect as well. I'd have to say Gibson can hang with anybody out there, period.


----------



## LPmaniac (Jan 14, 2016)

pat6969 said:


> I hardly think Gibson guitars are horrible. The more you produce, the more chance you have for an occasional dud and like most everything else, you only hear about the duds. My Gibson LP Custom is second to none and plays unbelievably good. Fit and finish is perfect as well. I'd have to say Gibson can hang with anybody out there, period.


Except your guitar cost 5 grand new. Mind you price is a factor when you A/B guitar manufactures, because to most people it does matter.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

LPmaniac said:


> Except your guitar cost 5 grand new. Mind you price is a factor when you A/B guitar manufactures, because to most people it does matter.


That is true but it's like any company. If you buy a $2500 Japanese J-craft Ibanez you're pretty much guaranteed to get a superb guitar, if you buy the $400 Indonesian Ibanez it's hit and miss.


----------



## LPmaniac (Jan 14, 2016)

pat6969 said:


> That is true but it's like any company. If you buy a $2500 Japanese J-craft Ibanez you're pretty much guaranteed to get a superb guitar, if you buy the $400 Indonesian Ibanez it's hit and miss.


Agreed, the more you pay the more you get is the rule of thumb. It's just that sometimes Gibson play these nasty little mind games that makes me over look the actual quality of their guitars.

To give you an idea, how much differnt do you think a "True Historic" is better than the earlier reissues? Plastics? Glue? Long tenons (which in fact was already used on the 13/14 reissues, but Gibson decided to make them short so they can sell the TH models)? Sure they are great guitars, but for twice as much? IMHO Gibson needs to either come up with something better to convince us, or keep the prices understandable.

The more I look at Henry. J and what he's doing with our beloved guitars, the less I want to keep that love going. A literary example:
_



_


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

LPmaniac said:


> Agreed, the more you pay the more you get is the rule of thumb. It's just that sometimes Gibson play these nasty little mind games that makes me over look the actual quality of their guitars.
> 
> To give you an idea, how much differnt do you think a "True Historic" is better than the earlier reissues? Plastics? Glue? Long tenons (which in fact was already used on the 13/14 reissues, but Gibson decided to make them short so they can sell the TH models)? Sure they are great guitars, but for twice as much? IMHO Gibson needs to either come up with something better to convince us, or keep the prices understandable.
> 
> The more I look at Henry. J and what he's doing with our beloved guitars, the less I want to keep that love going. A literary example:


LOL!! Can'r believe that guy is a CEO of a guitar company!! He must be smart.

As for the TH, people eat that sh1t up!! For some unknown reason, people think a reproduction of a guitar that was built 50 years ago is better?????? With today's technology I can't believe they are better. First this I do when I get a new Gibson is install locking tuners. It's like the Fender Custom shop 50's and 60's reissues??? Tuners suck, bridge sucks, 21 frets suck, maybe the pickups are the only decent thing on the guitar but yet its 4K!!! LOL!!! This is just my opinion, YMMV.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

LPmaniac said:


> Agreed, the more you pay the more you get is the rule of thumb. It's just that sometimes Gibson play these nasty little mind games that makes me over look the actual quality of their guitars.
> 
> To give you an idea, how much differnt do you think a "True Historic" is better than the earlier reissues? Plastics? Glue? Long tenons (which in fact was already used on the 13/14 reissues, but Gibson decided to make them short so they can sell the TH models)? Sure they are great guitars, but for twice as much? IMHO Gibson needs to either come up with something better to convince us, or keep the prices understandable.
> 
> ...


If I was in that room while he was playing, I would've quietly walked over and taken it away from him. The mans playing sucks


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

pat6969 said:


> <snip> As for the TH, people eat that sh1t up!! For some unknown reason, people think a reproduction of a guitar that was built 50 years ago is better?????? With today's technology I can't believe they are better. First this I do when I get a new Gibson is install locking tuners. It's like the Fender Custom shop 50's and 60's reissues??? Tuners suck, bridge sucks, 21 frets suck, maybe the pickups are the only decent thing on the guitar but yet its 4K!!! LOL!!! This is just my opinion, YMMV.


It's my *impression* (I don't have sales figures) that people haven't been quite "eating that shit up" with True Historics.

I'm not currently buying but haven't broken my habit of watching the web sites of the big dealers a lot and even occasionally talking to them about guitars for sale. While there have been plenty of True Historics sold - I was surprised at the early take-up of them - it's my impression that the lust cooled fairly quickly. THs now often languish on the web sites for weeks and months. The well-heeled collectors have stocked up, most other guitar buyers don't see the value in them.

Who's surprised?! As LPManiac says, the improvements in them were very modest while the price up-charge was not. Gibson has been forced to recognize many of its decisions in 2014-2015 as dumb mistakes and I expect that softening of TH prices will become another admission of the error of their ways.

That said, I don't know much about the Fender reissues you use in your comparison but I will say that there *is* a difference in the Gibson Custom Shop Historics (probably True Historics too, I haven't played one) compared to the regular products out of Nashville. For many, including me, it's not because they're replicas but because they feel and sound better. The odds of getting a really good - even exceptional - guitar were in my experience much higher with them than with Traditionals, Standards, etc. found all over the place. Some of the early Collectors Choice guitars have been the best-playing, best-sounding Les Pauls I've ever had. I ate THAT shit up, and never regretted it even though I could have had twice as many guitars for the money.

I do agree that Gibson went over the top recently with a Hail Mary approach to bullshit-marketing and over-pricing, but don't think that should be used to sniff off all of their Custom Shop output. You'll miss out on some really nice guitars if you do that.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

As a Gibson owner and player from pretty much day one of my journey into guitar, my LP is still my #1. However, as the prices and marketing for many of the newer models has gone viral, I really cannot see myself purchasing one new. Possibly used if the price is right and the guitar is right. And the dollar is right. And my mad money is right. But I have been slowly changing allegiance to brands and styles other than LP, but they are still the ultimate guitar for me that cannot be erased.

But if Gibson keeps this fool hardy "value system" that is currently in place, they will be edging closer to this little setup I did last year:


----------



## LPmaniac (Jan 14, 2016)

boyscout said:


> It's my *impression* (I don't have sales figures) that people haven't been quite "eating that shit up" with True Historics.
> 
> I'm not currently buying but haven't broken my habit of watching the web sites of the big dealers a lot and even occasionally talking to them about guitars for sale. While there have been plenty of True Historics sold - I was surprised at the early take-up of them - it's my impression that the lust cooled fairly quickly. THs now often languish on the web sites for weeks and months. The well-heeled collectors have stocked up, most other guitar buyers don't see the value in them.
> 
> ...


Indeed, good LPs need to be hunted, CS or non-CS. I've hunted down couple of nice R9s and one of them weighs like a tele (7.6 lbs), also there is the beast I got from you. I'm taking all of them into my grave.

As for the TH guitars... they will still be arround in 2016, and no price change according to Gibson at NAMM. However it sounds like they are bringing back the regular Rs for less $. Smart moves for this year, at least we get to choose (same goes to the USA lines).


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

Only guitar from the '16 lineup I'm _really _interested in is the '58 ri 335, but $$$.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

white buffalo said:


> Only guitar from the '16 lineup I'm _really _interested in is the '58 ri 335, but $$$.


http://www.gibson.com/Products/Electric-Guitars/2016/Memphis/1958-ES-335-VOS.aspx#ES58168BNH1

Interesting natural finish colour..


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

If they come out with that P90 studio in that Amethyst colour again (like in the FS thread) I just might have to break my no Gibson rule. Gorgeous colour


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

The Amethyst colour and P-90's were offered in the Studio "Gem" series. A friend has one. Gold hardware; rounded '58 neck profile and cream pickguard. Depending on the lighting; the Amethyst colour can look different, almost brown in some situations or bright purple in others. It's different; that's for sure. Buddy paid about 950 for the guitar a dozen years ago and still keeps it in perfect condition. He'd freak if he ever got a mark on it. Plays his Epi LP 100 most of the time, saving the Amethyst Gem for once a week noodling.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

big frank said:


> The Amethyst colour and P-90's were offered in the Studio "Gem" series. A friend has one. Gold hardware; rounded '58 neck profile and cream pickguard. Depending on the lighting; the Amethyst colour can look different, almost brown in some situations or bright purple in others. It's different; that's for sure. Buddy paid about 950 for the guitar a dozen years ago and still keeps it in perfect condition. He'd freak if he ever got a mark on it. Plays his Epi LP 100 most of the time, saving the Amethyst Gem for once a week noodling.


Must be a pearl paint like you see on custom cars.


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

Maybe. The backs on those Gem guitars are black. They came in Emerald, Ruby, Fireburst (gorgeous colour) and Turquoise as well as Amethyst.


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

Actually; I think I'm wrong about the backs being black. Maybe on the burst model.


----------

